# Lfts 11/30



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Any one gonna be out there besides me?


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Headed back to work here in Indiana, good luck to all who are going out.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm with ya. We aren't getting snow like some of you lucky guys, but still should be a good day.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Hoping my wife goes out tonight. She said she was going to. 

I gotta get some things done this week before Friday when the 2nd half of rifle season opens and get my smoke pole ready for the remainder of the month. Gotta couple tags left to fill, going to be fun! 

Last night was slowwwwwwww. Didn't see anything, even in the fields on the way home. Weird.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

crossneyes said:


> Any one gonna be out there besides me?


Yes. Conditions stink, but I'll be in The Shootin Shack with coffee and snacks, so that should make up for it. 

Travis killed a doe here last night. Gut pile should be in the field, so I doubt that will hurt anything.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck to everyone ,last day of the regular gun season. Get er done.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

On my way, Good Luck All.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Let's get out there! Snow is already coming down here so I'm off to the box blind. Last chance to nail one before all the bowhunters take over tomorrow.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fresh snow in GT County. Working this morning but will be out for the afternoon hunt. Good luck out there.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Live from a pop up blind in SE ohio, I have my son with me and its raining steady. Suppose to be switching to snow this afternoon. My wife is 600yds from us in another pop up....her"s don't leak like this one. Good luck in Michigan.


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Good luck everybody ! My backwards tricks worked but not kissing the wife required her a take out supper last night so I'll have to devise another trick !


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Settled in box blind, hoping for revenge on the big smart doe from Saturday night!
But a good buck would be nice!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Where does season go. Good luck everyone


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Starting to look more like deer season. Bring on the snow and cold I'm ready.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Damnnn.. just woke. Good luck everyone.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck everyone our gun season ended yesterday but muzzleloader opens up Saturday. I hope whoever’s out today gets a crack at one.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

crossneyes said:


> Any one gonna be out there besides me?


I wish I was, just woke. I'm the type that needs a couple hours to clear foggy head before I even think of handling a gun, always been this way. My luck I'd end up shooting myself in the toe. 
I'll be out about 10:00 somewhere. Goodluck my Lfts friends.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Out in NELP, sitting in a little old poured concrete box called the Snakepit, overlooking a small food plot at the base of the ridge. Most years a guaranteed multiple deer sighting spot but not so much this year. Hunkered down, ready to strike!


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Took forever for it to get light. Got enough food for all day. Hoping I don't have to take a couple calls and leave. Sitting in my box blind and haven't seen a lot other than a 10 that went by when I was in another stand. And a big male coyote I took out a couple weeks ago. Good luck everyone.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Mighty quiet!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

A couple just passed, a doe and a busted up yearling.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

What kind of predators might go after ducks setting on a pond? Something just caused a big ruckus not far from me. Was thinking Owl or Eagle, but only saw ducks lift off of the water. 

Mink, Otter?


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Had to work today.Keep the pics coming OGB its my only connection today.Good luck fellas


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Work got cancelled like I thought, dropping the boy off to school then acouple small chores to do before heading out for a late morning rest of the day hunt.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Price Rd and 127 I just saw 30 deer in a cut corn field. Start shooting fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sniper said:


> Price Rd and 127 I just saw 30 deer in a cut corn field. Start shooting fellas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Ok. I'm heading there right now. I'll screenshot this as my written permission in case anyone asks! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

MichiFishy said:


> What kind of predators might go after ducks setting on a pond? Something just caused a big ruckus not far from me. Was thinking Owl or Eagle, but only saw ducks lift off of the water.
> 
> Mink, Otter?


Fox & bobcat too!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

sniper said:


> Price Rd and 127 I just saw 30 deer in a cut corn field. Start shooting fellas!
> 
> Drive em down here!
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Sitting on a bucket in a Cedar swamp in Charlevoix County at the last chance saloon.

Good luck to everyone that is out there today with the hopes of harvesting a buck.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view from northern Ohio. First day of firearm season.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

John Hine said:


> Fox & bobcat too!


I had counted land predators out because they were on a pond, but suppose I shouldn't, they could have been in close to shore.


Also, to whoever posted up the buddy heater idea a few weeks ago. Thank you, You're a hero! 












#RealMenOfGenius
#TheMansEasyBakeOven


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Five does and fawns bumped through by a grunting 2.5 year old just after first shooting light. Nothing since.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe the deer are smarter than I this morning! Fat lady's warming up on the end of my regular firearms season.
One buck in freezer passed many,no complaints! I'll be back at it Saturday good Lord willing!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 610147
> This morning’s view from northern Ohio. First day of firearm season.











Looks a little different down south. We are supposed to get that snow and some strong winds this afternoon. We had one doe run by at mach 9 so far.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Best I've seen all morning:










These woods are due to spit out at least one group in the next hour, though. It would be tough to miss them in this snow.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

sniper said:


> Price Rd and 127 I just saw 30 deer in a cut corn field. Start shooting fellas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That is 2 miles from one of the properties that I hunt, I can't shoot enough does. Wish more people would get on board. From my uncles 20 acres that I shot a doe on last week, I saw 25 does/fawns in the same sit, not one antler. He has two neighbors that have shot 4 bucks combined, zero does. Wish people would make an effort to balance things out rather than focusing on 25" of antler.


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

crossneyes said:


> Any one gonna be out there besides me?


Beautiful day in Jackson county. Too bad the don't agree. Nothing but squirrels so far


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> View attachment 610121


Keep them pictures coming OGB, I'm back to work today, I need them snow shots. Bag a big one today!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> Best I've seen all morning:
> 
> View attachment 610179
> 
> ...


My little woods has usually been a good late morning movement spot too. Had a pretty fair amount of pressure surrounding me over the four day weekend. Not really feeling it. Wind is picking up. I'll hang a bit longer.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Seen 4 does n fawns this morning. Did find a scrape line all opened up this morning and 2 big fresh rubs.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Pro tip: Using a small Tupperware for snacks is less crackily than a plastic ziploc bag... 


Although the deer might get a whiff of your meal.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Just had had 2 small bucks stroll through about 45 yards. First animals I saw all morning.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

PunyTrout said:


> Pro tip: Using a small Tupperware for snacks is less crackily than a plastic ziploc bag...
> 
> 
> Although the deer might get a whiff of your meal.
> ...


The worst these stupid cheap water bottles, gets below 50f and you blow on them they make noise


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The worst these stupid cheap water bottles, gets below 50f and you blow on them they make noise


Dasani makes a high quality water bottle


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

bowhunter426 said:


> Dasani makes a high quality water bottle


Yup them and aquafina I think.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Ieatshrooms said:


> That is 2 miles from one of the properties that I hunt, I can't shoot enough does. Wish more people would get on board. From my uncles 20 acres that I shot a doe on last week, I saw 25 does/fawns in the same sit, not one antler. He has two neighbors that have shot 4 bucks combined, zero does. Wish people would make an effort to balance things out rather than focusing on 25" of antler.


How many people do those property owners allow to hunt? I knew a farmer that had a two doe rule. You had to kill 2 does on his ground (with proof) before you could kill a buck. It’s wasn’t for qdm it was for his lively hood. That was an awesome place to hunt come rut.

I left out the entire point, he would let anyone who asked hunt. Most guys either declined when they heard the rule or hunted until they killed one doe and never came back. This farmer had a lot of does killed and at the same time, allowing this kinda natural selection process of hunters happen. Only the dedicated stuck it out.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

MichiFishy said:


> I had counted land predators out because they were on a pond, but suppose I shouldn't, they could have been in close to shore.
> 
> 
> Also, to whoever posted up the buddy heater idea a few weeks ago. Thank you, You're a hero!
> ...


Wearing slippers. now that's getting comfy.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Gonna pull cards, grab my set from across the road, and do a quick spot and stalk in the rain/sleet. Should be back in by lunch.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Grabbed the snow camo and out still hunting property I don't usually hunt. So far I've bumped 3 bucks but all little guys.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Last day of the season, isn't the time to be picky! Let's fill them freezers!!

Remember the reason for the season.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

TheSteelDeal said:


> How many people do those property owners allow to hunt? I knew a farmer that had a two doe rule. You had to kill 2 does on his ground (with proof) before you could kill a buck. It’s wasn’t for qdm it was for his lively hood. That was an awesome place to hunt come rut.


That is what I am concerned with, the farmers, not QDM, when you are talking about that many does never being killed. The two neighbors I am talking about are landowners themselves, one only owns 10 acres and whacked 2 young bucks. The other hunts probably 300 combined acres basically to himself, and shot 2 nice bucks 3.5+. He just never shoots does, I don't know why. His property is leased to a farmer too, so I would think he would ask him about it. That area is also one of the highest populations of deer in the state, Northern Clinton Co and Southern Montcalm Co. the last I knew. I can't really force them into shooting does, I just don't understand the logic.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Ieatshrooms said:


> That is what I am concerned with, the farmers, not QDM, when you are talking about that many does never being killed. The two neighbors I am talking about are landowners themselves, one only owns 10 acres and whacked 2 young bucks. The other hunts probably 300 combined acres basically to himself, and shot 2 nice bucks 3.5+. He just never shoots does, I don't know why. His property is leased to a farmer too, so I would think he would ask him about it. That area is also one of the highest populations of deer in the state, Northern Clinton Co and Southern Montcalm Co. the last I knew. I can't really force them into shooting does, I just don't understand the logic.


It is more likely, the LACK of logic. There is no logic in not shooting does when you have a population offset like that. Like you said, why shoot a small buck over a doe? I have never met a buck that tasted better than a doe.

Some people just don't care though, it all about validation for them. Sad.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Slow going again, one doe spotted in the field behind me about 45 min ago. Watching little shredder here do his thing. Gonna sit til the heater dies and call it.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Waif said:


> Wearing slippers. now that's getting comfy.


I've learned a great deal from the pros on this site.


This is my 11th season deer hunting, 1st having the luxury of an elevated blind. It softened me right up haha!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

MichiFishy said:


> I've learned a great deal from the pros on this site.
> 
> 
> This is my 11th season deer hunting, 1st having the luxury of an elevated blind. It softened me right up haha!


A solid blind is on my wants list.
Big enough to stretch out in , and I'll be out there a lot more!
Almost happened this year.
Maybe next year....


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Windy. Temps around freezing.
Here for the day. Good luck this afternoon.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Those snow pics make me jealous. Not one single hunt this year in Van Buren for me with any snow on the ground. Maybe during late season?


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

MichiFishy said:


> I've learned a great deal from the pros on this site.
> 
> 
> This is my 11th season deer hunting, 1st having the luxury of an elevated blind. It softened me right up haha!


You gotta camo robe yet? Lol


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

*CYBER MONDAY DEAL!*! 
I’ll build 1 cozy blind for you, and a second one for *FREE*! For me on your land....


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Yup them and aquafina I think.


Smart water when they are new. I refill orange juice bottles those things are the best.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

One of my favorite spots.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The worst these stupid cheap water bottles, gets below 50f and you blow on them they make noise


I just pour the water into a 12 oz gatoraid bottle. Thick walled and it doesn't make a lot of noise and the cap is larger to grab. I actually put tape around the bottle to help decrease any glare from the sun during the day while in a tree stand. 
It works well.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

How's it going out there Boys, Looking like wind is gonna start picking up along of snow and rain cold wet and nasty, Sounds like my old girlfriend lol. Good luck and shoot straight it's crunch time


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

S


old graybeard said:


> One of my favorite spots.
> View attachment 610293
> [sure does look good


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Those snow pics make me jealous. Not one single hunt this year in Van Buren for me with any snow on the ground. Maybe during late season?


You can have it. I'll take 40 and sunny anytime. :mischeif:

I have to admit it was beautiful, serene, and potentially snooze-inducing!

Anyone have a Deercast (or equivalent) prediction for this morning for SE Michigan? Just curious what the algorithm calculated.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> One of my favorite spots.
> View attachment 610293


Looks awesome.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> You can have it. I'll take 40 and sunny anytime. :mischeif:
> 
> I have to admit it was beautiful, serene, and potentially snooze-inducing!
> 
> Anyone have a Deercast (or equivalent) prediction for this morning for SE Michigan? Just curious what the algorithm calculated.


The Aries deer are in a celibacy phase right now - no movement and basically unkillable. The doe family groups led by Taurus' were bedded well before dawn. But the Geminis were on the move until 9:30 - snow always "gets 'em on their feet."


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> The Aries deer are in a celibacy phase right now - no movement and basically unkillable. The doe family groups led by Taurus' were bedded well before dawn. But the Geminis were on the move until 9:30 - snow always "gets 'em on their feet."


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Back in finally. Set a couple cheap cams to see what's going on out here. I only see deer in this spot at 8am. They have to be some where in the 5:00pm time frame.
32° realfeel 17°.. 28mph wind gusts at times. Good luck all!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

couple things i do love about the snow is if anything brown moves, you see it, and tracking,,,


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Time to swing back towards home. Sitting in the box blind is going to feel awesome later. Overall I saw 12 deer mostly does and passed on 4 chip shots. Well worth the effort and a boost to the old confidence. They are still out there.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> One of my favorite spots.
> View attachment 610293


Looking good.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Did my spot and stalk and pulled my card. Just some fat squirrels across the road and couple baldies on camera. I was kind of lamenting that my firearms season is over but then I remember the DNR generously granted us another 10 days of firearms hunting with the zone 3 muzzleloading exception. I thought I read somewhere that this was for public land only but I can't find that in the reg book? Anyone verify?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Did my spot and stalk and pulled my card. Just some fat squirrels across the road and couple baldies on camera. I was kind of lamenting that my firearms season is over but then I remember the DNR generously granted us another 10 days of firearms hunting with the zone 3 muzzleloading exception. I thought I read somewhere that this was for public land only but I can't find that in the reg book? Anyone verify?


Zone 3 you get a second firearm season. During late antlerless on public land with a muzzleloader you can shoot a buck.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

d_rek said:


> Did my spot and stalk and pulled my card. Just some fat squirrels across the road and couple baldies on camera. I was kind of lamenting that my firearms season is over but then I remember the DNR generously granted us another 10 days of firearms hunting with the zone 3 muzzleloading exception. I thought I read somewhere that this was for public land only but I can't find that in the reg book? Anyone verify?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

d_rek said:


> Did my spot and stalk and pulled my card. Just some fat squirrels across the road and couple baldies on camera. I was kind of lamenting that my firearms season is over but then I remember the DNR generously granted us another 10 days of firearms hunting with the zone 3 muzzleloading exception. I thought I read somewhere that this was for public land only but I can't find that in the reg book? Anyone verify?


Page 23 states zone 3.
It does not state public or private.

That's what I'll present to the Judge should I be arrested.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Look who I spotted on my walk back in, Mr. Double Curls, that lucky little punk. That's it for gun season for me, I enjoy the bow hunting much more anyway, but it's fun to get the guns out every once in a while. I think I'll sneak behind the house for the afternoon, have only hunted it once since the gun opener.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

jiggin is livin said:


> You gotta camo robe yet? Lol


No there’s a damn good idea. I wear the slippers in mine but never thought of the robe. Put it on my Christmas list.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Almost home!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I got the hell out of that spot, trees falling. Found this blind not 100yds from my kill spot that was still full of leaves, no one used this season yet. I like it. Good view of some of the bedding area with a nice opening.








It even has a water trough, this area is lacking a water source I believe(still learning this area tho)








Good luck all!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Waif said:


> Page 23 states zone 3.
> It does not state public or private.
> 
> That's what I'll present to the Judge should I be arrested.


Yup read the reg book twice just to make sure I didn’t miss anything. Doesn’t say private or public, so I’ll assume both. 

Last few years in late season I’ve just small game hunted/scouted on public near me. Will be interesting to hunt it late season with a firearm. Usually it’s mostly vacated aside from the odd ML Hunter. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

crossneyes said:


> Any one gonna be out there besides me?


Still plugging away eh? Good for you.

I'll be back out starting tomorrow.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

d_rek said:


> Yup read the reg book twice just to make sure I didn’t miss anything. Doesn’t say private or public, so I’ll assume both.
> 
> Last few years in late season I’ve just small game hunted/scouted on public near me. Will be interesting to hunt it late season with a firearm. Usually it’s mostly vacated aside from the odd ML Hunter.
> 
> ...


Wrong. I contacted DNR - you can only kill a buck - with a muzzleloader - on public. Late antlerless is still only antlerless on private land...

See page 40 of the Digest under the ‘Late Antlerless’ section...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Well guys been alot of fun, hard to believe LFTS firearm is about over.. This thread has really been alot of fun again.This thread has made me set later wanna go earlier. Love seeing the success and observations.

Windy and cold not ideal not terrible. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been in since 230 for tonight’s sit. Ambush spot off the ground on a small piece of private. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

The rain finally switched to mostly snow here in SE ohio. Its been very wet weather and I'm glad we have a pop up. We've only seen one deer so far and that was the one running this morning but hopefully this afternoon is better.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Out for one last hoorah on the last day of regular firearm season. Climbed in to the shack a little bit ago behind the house watching the east end of a big n beasty food plot. Does n fawns are regulars here starting about 3:330-4:30 but today the fawns were already here by 2:30. Have a few smaller bucks showing up here but just hoping for a big buck to sneak out a few minutes early for a snack with this colder weather.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Well guess what? Im back! Didn't think I would be able to make this afternoon,thus the earlier post,but just maybe a little last minute buzzer beater!
Let's get em!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good luck guys, the fat lady is warming up...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Well guys been alot of fun, hard to believe LFTS firearm is about over.. This thread has really been alot of fun again.This thread has made me set later wanna go earlier. Love seeing the success and observations.
> 
> Windy and cold not ideal not terrible. Good luck everyone.


Hang around buddy we've still got another month of deer killin coming.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Hang around buddy we've still got another month of deer killin coming.


Oh I know. I'll be out hopefully snow. Flies


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Made a little ground blind. Cut a hole to get up tight under a big cedar. Beat down a couple shooting holes in my sorghum plot screen. Pretty comfortable, lol. Not real optimistic about a shooter in here before dark, but a good dry run to drop a doe or two next week.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Hang around buddy we've still got another month of deer killin coming.


Yes!!!!Thank you Lord. 
My favorite, snow and snow camo. 
Chasing whitetails with a little varmint calling in the same hunt. Been a long time for this kind of excitement in my life.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yankee#1 said:


> Wrong. I contacted DNR - you can only kill a buck - with a muzzleloader - on public. Late antlerless is still only antlerless on private land...
> 
> See page 40 of the Digest under the ‘Late Antlerless’ section...
> 
> ...


You are wrong. Or your DNR contact was. Digest clearly states any deer on public land, and in Zone 3 and some zone 2/3 counties, muzzleloader is a second firearm season


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> You are wrong. Or your DNR contact was. Digest clearly states any deer on public land, and in Zone 3 and some zone 2/3 counties, muzzleloader is a second firearm season


He is not wrong. He said during the late antlerless season. You can only shoot a buck on Public Land with a muzzleloader 12/14-1/1. You can however use any legal firemarm on Public or Private during the "muzzleload" season in Zone 3. Now...we are about to get scolded...this is LFTS...we beat this to death in other threads...feel free to look it up and read the umpteen pages of discussion


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

27 degrees here in Spalding twp Menominee county. This is it for the 2020 firearms deer season First time ever that I have hunted everyday of the season Feeling like OGB. Haha. Today actually feels like deer season with the intermetant snow showers Will probably burn some propane in this elevated box blind tonight. Good luck everyone and be safe. It’s been great following along with all the LFTS s everyday. Congratulations to all of you that scored but a successful hunt to me is just being out here and enjoying nature. Especially in this time we are experiencing


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> He is not wrong. He said during the late antlerless season. You can only shoot a buck on Public Land with a muzzleloader 12/14-1/1. You can however use any legal firemarm on Public or Private during the "muzzleload" season in Zone 3. Now...we are about to get scolded...this is LFTS...we beat this to death in other threads...feel free to look it up and read the umpteen pages of discussion


In the context to the original question you are both wrong. The original question was about limited firearms being allowed during the 10 day muzzleloader season. Not the late antlerless season. You are also wrong there as well because saying you can only shoot an antlered deer is incorrect. You can shoot any deer. I did look it up, and was one of the first people to mention the new opportunity on this forum


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Six does strolled through. 0 bucks. 
One bald eagle circled the property. 
Don’t know why. No gut piles here. 
Wind has not let up here in Iosco cnty. 
Got a pic of two of them.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

sparky18181 said:


> 27 degrees here in Spalding twp Menominee county. This is it for the 2020 firearms deer season First time ever that I have hunted everyday of the season Feeling like OGB. Haha. Today actually feels like deer season with the intermetant snow showers Will probably burn some propane in this elevated box blind tonight. Good luck everyone and be safe. It’s been great following along with all the LFTS s everyday. Congratulations to all of you that scored but a successful hunt to me is just being out here and enjoying nature. Especially in this time we are experiencing


Don't run away. Bow season opens back up tomorrow and Friday we get to start making smoke. It's far from over.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Don't run away. Bow season opens back up tomorrow and Friday we get to start making smoke. It's far from over.


I’m not running away. I ll be at but I think I just might take tomorrow off to recharge


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> In the context to the original question you are both wrong. The original question was about limited firearms being allowed during the 10 day muzzleloader season. Not the late antlerless season. You are also wrong there as well because saying you can only shoot an antlered deer is incorrect. You can shoot any deer. I did look it up, and was one of the first people to mention the new opportunity on this forum


I said you can shoot a buck on Public with a ML on Public 12/14-12/1...OF COURSE, you can also shoot an antlerless deer with any of your buck tags or antlerless permit for that area at any point of the season...thought that was pretty clear to all. Good luck to those out tonight!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Had 3 come in from behind me. Doe with 2 button bucks. Heading to the food now


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> Don't run away. Bow season opens back up tomorrow and Friday we get to start making smoke. It's far from over.


You aren't sticking with your .450 on Friday? Or going smoke just for tradition?


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Been out all day. Only 2 small bucks this morning. Somebody has got to get one. Good luck everyone. Regardless of what happens tonight giving it a rest until Friday. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, not sure if I can do this sitting on the ground stuff. Too comfortable. Can barely keep my eyes open, lol. Did see a mink zip through. No deer yet.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Back out in the NELP for the last rifle sit. Up on the ridge which has been more than quiet but that can change. A cold & blustery day here in Montmorency, very little daylight deer movement, I’m tired and worn out after 12.5 days of hunting without even putting my crosshairs on a buck...but man, am I gonna miss rifle season.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've got a soft spot for my 50cal TC Encore


Go Lions!!!! said:


> You aren't sticking with your .450 on Friday? Or going smoke just for tradition?


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm back in my shack by the pond over looking my plots. Got the skunk out of the way with a lone fawn pigging out.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

old graybeard said:


> I've got a soft spot for my 50cal TC Encore


So does that buck you didn't shoot with it in Nebraska.
Sorry Dave couldn't resist.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Does the DNR offer an '*Unsuccessful Hunter' *patch?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> I've got a soft spot for my 50cal TC Encore


Me too.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Kind of glad i decided to take my doe head to plainwell Dnr office to get my patch. 
They stated today was the last day they were checking deer and giving the patch.
Not sure if all offices the same


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Apparently gun season is going out like it came in with a huge blow..


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

5 more just came out of the swamp. Fed in the plot for a minute then headed east. Real skittish in this wind


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> Me too.
> View attachment 610393


Nice one!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This evening’s view.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Was half tempted put MS on board for evening


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Namrock said:


> So does that buck you didn't shoot with it in Nebraska.
> Sorry Dave couldn't resist.


Yea right after I posted that I knew someone would bring that up. It was all that damn Nebraska wind that cause that miss...
True story.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

GATORGETTER said:


> Is that a “Whitetail Extreme” 1 of 100?


Maybe. I think Boyd’s stocks.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> I asked the question before in another thread if tossing an apple core on the ground was considered littering, baiting or just planting a future apple tree...


Hmmm!! Interesting question??


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

JasonSlayer said:


> Just updating, daughters doe Nov17th
> View attachment 610497


Congrats to daughter nice deer


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bluealaskan said:


> View attachment 610499
> After over 50 years of hunting, I took my first "last day" buck. This is the one I missed last week. I hunted Saturday morning and this morning, Nothing. Checked card and he was there Saturday and Sunday evening but I wasn't, so I made sure to be back in the blind by 3:30. Alittle after 4 he made his appearance and completed my rifle season. Been awesome reading the LFTS this year, congrats to everyone, see ya muzzleloader season.


Congrats nice buck


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

fish RN said:


> Had 3 come in from behind me. Doe with 2 button bucks. Heading to the food now


Cool picture!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> I've got a soft spot for my 50cal TC Encore


What bullet does your Encore rifle like ??( bullet weight and powder grain) 
I shoot a 50 cal Encore and I'm looking to change things up !!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Doghouse 5 said:


> What bullet does your Encore rifle like ??( bullet weight and powder grain)
> I shoot a 50 cal Encore and I'm looking to change things up !!


I shoot shockwaves. Have had good success with the 250 grain.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> I shoot shockwaves. Have had good success with the 250 grain.


110 grains of Blackthorn powder. Love that powder!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> 110 grains of Blackthorn powder. Love that powder!


Black horn powder.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> 110 grains of Blackhorn powder.Love that powder!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

I hate technology I can’t get around! I think you all know what I mean about Black Horn powder. Good night all!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Doghouse 5 said:


> What bullet does your Encore rifle like ??( bullet weight and powder grain)
> I shoot a 50 cal Encore and I'm looking to change things up !!


I use 250 gr Barnes expanders with 120 grs of BH 209 with magnum primers. Great combo.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> I use 250 gr Barnes expanders with 120 grs of BH 209 with magnum primers. Great combo.


Thank you !!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Grandriverrat said:


> I shoot shockwaves. Have had good success with the 250 grain.


Thank you..


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

CricketGreen said:


> Forgive my young ignorance, what does LFTS stand for?


Live From the Stand ..
I asked the same question one time also !!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

bmoffit said:


> View attachment 610471
> 
> brother got it done with a Bottom of the 9th buzzer beater buck!


Good job to your brother!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Grandriverrat said:


> Welcome to the jungle I mean site. Lots of really good people here.


Lots of really good people and some hunters that are second to none !!
If you read and really listen, there is a ton of knowledge to be had here !!
I mean ,"Books could be wrote " read them ,and More books could be wrote!
I am continually learning from this site.(deer forum especially)


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> Enter Sandman! Is it just a shadow or does that buck have cool, sycamore-like coloration on its antlers?


Good eye there Lab.!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

JasonSlayer said:


> Just updating, daughters doe Nov17th
> View attachment 610497


That’s a big doe. Congrats to your daughter and especially to you Jason and getting all those youngsters out there in the field. Way to go!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bluealaskan said:


> View attachment 610499
> After over 50 years of hunting, I took my first "last day" buck. This is the one I missed last week. I hunted Saturday morning and this morning, Nothing. Checked card and he was there Saturday and Sunday evening but I wasn't, so I made sure to be back in the blind by 3:30. Alittle after 4 he made his appearance and completed my rifle season. Been awesome reading the LFTS this year, congrats to everyone, see ya muzzleloader season.


Congrats on a great last quarter buck! LFTS is the best bar none. And yes, see ya during muzzleloader. My brother from Wyandotte will be done hunting with me the first three days of muzzy and I can’t wait! Great fun, great season and great that it’s not over.


----------

